# على كثرة شوقه لزوجته



## Interprete

Hello,

Would it be possible to get some explanations about the different meanings that على can have?
I'm thinking of this particular sentence, which I found in a textbook, along with its translation in English.
لا يستطيع البقاء في الاسكندرية أكثر من ليلة على كثرة شوقه لزوجته
The translation provided by the textbook is: He can't stay in Alexandria more than one night in spite of his great longing for his wife.

Should it be assumed that when 3ala is followed by something other than a spatial indication (and when its presence is not justified by the use of specific verb that requires 3ala, of course), then it introduces a cause/reason?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AndyRoo

Hi,


Here are two more meanings of على:
*عليك* أن تتركنا الآن *you* *must* leave us now;
*وعليه* يجب أن تودعنا *and* *so/because of this *you must say goodbye to us. This one is interesting as it has almost the opposite meaning of your example! I wonder if your example could also mean "*because of* his great longing for his wife"? [On the face of it it makes more sense].

I don't think it is possible to think of a general rule for the meaning of على. In your example the clause following على is not a reason, it is a "concession".


----------



## barkoosh

It's a weird translation of the sentence. على in على كثرة expresses reason, same as لـ. The guy can't stay more than one night in Alexandria because he misses his wife too much.

Similarly, some say for example تعطّلت الآلة على قلة الاستعمال.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

D’après la traduction en anglais la préposition n'exprimerait pas une cause/raison mais plutôt une concession (en dépit de, bien que, malgré...) après est-ce bien le cas de la phrase en arabe, je ne sais pas mais si sa femme n'est pas en Alexandrie alors la concession n'a aucun sens...

Mais pour la cause/raison j'ai vu cela par exemple :






Source :  Cours pratique de langue Arabe avec de nombreux exercices  - Jean Baptiste Belot.


----------



## AndyRoo

Just to add, على certainly can mean "despite/although" e.g. على ضعفه = "although it is a small thing"; على أهميته = "despite its importance".

I would say your sentence is ambiguous.


----------



## Interprete

Thank you all, actually when I first read it I had the same understanding as AndyRoo ("because", rather than 'in spite of'), but I took the textbook's translation for granted, and then I also remembered على أن which I usually encounter with the meaning of 'although'...
So this is problematic for me, because apparently it can mean both, depending on the context?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

J'avais ouvert ce fil : على أنه dans lequel Bakr et Drew.k ont expliqué qu'il y a une différence entre على أنه et لأنه...

Et il ne faut pas oublier le sens de "à condition que", exemple : forum.wordreference.com/على أن


----------



## Interprete

Merci, j'y ai répondu parce que ça me pose problème...


----------



## Ibn Nacer

De rien.

Ici https://sites.google.com/site/mihfadha/horouf/41 je vois le sens de la concession, de la condition... mais je ne vois pas le sens de la cause/raison mais cela m'a peut-être échappé...


----------



## cherine

barkoosh said:


> It's a weird translation of the sentence. على in على كثرة expresses reason, same as لـ. The guy can't stay more than one night in Alexandria because he misses his wife too much.
> 
> Similarly, some say for example تعطّلت الآلة على قلة الاستعمال.


This may be the first time I disagree with you, Barkoosh. The translation is not weird at all, and the meaning is in spite of, although, or -a bit more literal- _*despite how much*_ he longs for his wife.

And this is how I also understand your other example: the machine broke _*although*_ it was rarely used.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Je pense que le contexte pourrait permettre d'éclaircir la question :



Interprete said:


> لا يستطيع البقاء في الاسكندرية أكثر من ليلة على كثرة شوقه لزوجته
> The translation provided by the textbook is: He can't stay in Alexandria more than one night in spite of his great longing for his wife.



1- Il ne peut pas rester en Alexandrie plus d'une nuit malgré son désir intense pour sa femme.
2- Il ne peut pas rester en Alexandrie plus d'une nuit à cause de son désir intense pour sa femme.

- Le sens 1 (concession) sous-entend que sa femme se trouve en Alexandrie et qu'il est en sa compagnie --->_ Il ne peut pas rester en Alexandrie (*auprès de sa femme*) plus d'une nuit malgré le désir intense qu'il éprouve pour elle._

Mais si sa femme ne se trouvait pas en Alexandrie alors la concession n'aurait aucun sens.

Ceci dit, dans ce cas, je trouve que dire par exemple "il ne veut pas" aurait mieux collé que "il ne peut pas".

- Le sens 2 serait aussi possible, il sous-entendrait que sa femme ne se trouve pas en Alexandrie ---> _Il ne peut pas rester en Alexandrie (*loin de sa femme*) plus d'une nuit à cause du désir intense qu'il éprouve pour elle._



Interprete, aurais-tu le contexte ?

Merci.


----------



## barkoosh

cherine said:


> This may be the first time I disagree with you, Barkoosh. The translation is not weird at all, and the meaning is in spite of, although, or -a bit more literal- _*despite how much*_ he longs for his wife.
> 
> And this is how I also understand your other example: the machine broke _*although*_ it was rarely used.


This could be a dialect thing. When you say in Lebanon, ما بيقدر يضلّ بالإسكندرية أكتر من ليلة ع كتر ما مشتاق لمرتو, or انتزعت المكنة/صدّى دماغو ع قلة الاستعمال, you mean "because" in both cases.
Also (from the Net):
ويعبّر قليلاً بالعربية التي نسيها على قلة الاستعمال

Although I did find cases of using على for "despite". For example:
وأنا ألحظ الفواتير المبالغ فيها على قلة الاستعمال


----------



## Bakr

الجملة غامضة، ويقال أن العرب لا تحبذ البدء بـ "على" لأسباب، لو كانت الجملة بهذه الصيغة هل ستكون واضحة:ـ


> على كثرة شوقه لزوجته لا يستطيع البقاء في الاسكندرية أكثر من ليلة


أم أن الجملة غير فصيحة وغير واضحة..؟



Ibn Nacer said:


> mais je ne vois pas le sens de la cause/raison mais cela m'a peut-être échappé...



لم يقل به صاحب الموقع، وهو ما يطلقون عليه التعليل والسببية:ـ


> لنتأمّلْ الجملةَ التاليةَ: "كافأتُهُ على اجتهادِهِ".ـ
> - لماذا وردَ حرفُ الجرِّ "على" في هذه الجملةِ؟
> وردَ هذا الحرفُ لإظهارِ أنَّ المكافأةَ كانت بسببِ الاجتهادِِِِِِِِِِِ
> - ماذا نستخلصُ من هذا؟
> نستخلصُ أنَّ حرفَ الجرِّ "على" من معانيهِ التعليلُ



http://www.almaaref.org/books/conte...qawaeed_allogha_alarabeya-2/page/lesson15.htm


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci Bakr.

Sinon c'est bien dommage qu'*Interprete * ne veuille pas nous donner le contexte comme je lui ai demandé au message #11 mais peut-être qu'il n'a pas vu ma demande...


----------



## Interprete

Malheureusement je ne l'ai pas ! Comme je le disais dans mon premier post, c'est une phrase isolée tirée d'un manuel d'arabe, pour illustrer l'usage du terme شوق, avec donc une traduction en anglais...


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ah d'accord... C'est dommage.


----------

